# Finally finished my first real box ~ Coin box



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are some pics of a coin box I just recently finished. Many firsts for me, never used a router, never did inlay, never installed a lock before (full or half mortise) of course I chose the full mortise for my first time lol. Too many firsts to list. Note: I used a piece of masking tape to measure where the hole for lock went. There was no need to build a jig as stated in the directions, it wasn't necessary and the tape worked perfectly . I presented this box to a friend of mine to keep her coin collection in and the best way for me to tell you about it is to show what I wrote to her. 

~~~

"So you should have your coin box any minute now. It was certainly something different for me to build. I usually do rustic work as you know, which allows for many mistakes lol. But this box was a series of many firsts for me and quite a learning experience. I knew what I wanted it to look like but had no plans so I just took it one step at a time, the challenge was getting it from my head to the wood lol. I had a blast building it, I can't tell you how many times I ran to you tube to watch a video or did research on how to do certain things. I started it on March 23rd and finished it on May 5th. I plugged along at it each day as time allowed. Some days I had 2 or 3 hours other days maybe only an hour if I was lucky. There are many mistakes but that's okay, keeps it real. I will tell you that it took me 4 days just to do the inlay. The most challenging part of the whole box was mounting the coin on top. I had to make several adjustments to get the size of the hole right and while doing so the coin got wedged into the top 2 times. Each time I had to dig the coin out and the last time I did the coin got scratched, darn it lol. I had to order another one because it was scratched so badly. The coin is friction mounted, which means it's in there tight and also has double sided tape on the back of it to ensure it doesn't fall out. I did it this way in case you ever wanted to remove it you could. It will take some digging to get it out but it is possible. I tried to add some feminine touches to it for you with the red velvet and the red tassel. The box body is made from 60 year old cherry flooring removed from a home here in Vermont. The keys (small pieces of wood in the mitered corner joints) are made from Brazilian Tigerwood. The inlay is Kingwood, sycamore and ebony. Here is part of the description about the inlay banding :
"likely the last to be seen Marquetry Banding from the famed late nineteenth and early twentieth century French maker Buffard Frères."

The only screws used were to mount the hardware. The hardware (hinges and lock) are solid brass with gold plating to ensure a fine finish that should last a lifetime . I hand rubbed about 20 coats of wax on it. Below you will find a few pics during the making of the box. It's one of a kind just like you " end

~~~

Thanks to this forum I was able to use many of your idea's. I am so glad I joined. Thank you all ! I'll be making a watch box next.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Tim
Excellent job,very nice


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful box. Nicely done.


----------



## algebraman39 (May 1, 2014)

Great looking Box Tim--
I too am a box maker but nothing as elegant as yours--- 
ORG


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice job....thx for sharing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm impressed..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If Stick is impressed, it must be good.........LOL.

I agree, a great result.

You will have to show some more of your boxes...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Always enjoy a well made box... and dat one certainly qualifies. 

nicely done Tim!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Timmy, that is one beautifully made box.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice looking box. Can't wait to see your next project.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Timmy.
I am glad you joined to the forum. You should be a skilled person to make that box for the very first time using a lot of ¨first time¨techniques.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## LukeV (Apr 14, 2014)

Really inspiring work. Thanks for sharing.

Lucas


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely job Timmy thanks for showing us.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent job!! You have the right to be proud of this project of firsts.


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

*My latest project was a cherry burl bowl. I had cut the burl from the base of the tree a few years ago and it dried out and was hard as a rock for sure but I was determined to make a bowl. 99 % of this bowl was done with hand tools and an electric sander at the end. It took me at least 6 months. It was difficult and has me thinking it's time for a grinder and Lancelot chain saw disc lol here are some pics. Next project is a fruit bowl made from a spalted sugar maple tree I cut last year.*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

An excellent conversation piece and beautifully presented. Very, very well done!!!

Before getting the Lancelot chain saw disc, take a look at the Saburr Tooth burr line-up. These do a great job! 
Material removal would be considerably slower than with the chain saw disc, but you'll have more control over
the shaping of the material. The coarse burr's leave behind a finish that needs a good bit of sanding (80 grit and up)
while the fine burrs leave behind a relatively smooth finish that you can easily work with 220/150 sand paper. 

Saburr-Tooth :: Carbide Coated Rotary Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like that...
a lot....


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice, Tim! I really like your work.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice box. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it's great to hear from craftsmen who are more experienced then me. TwoSkies57 I will do some research on the Saburr Tooth burr , sounds like a good alternative as you said, appreciate it !


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. Really handsome.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tim you've got some great skills . That's some very impressive work you did on that box


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

*I forgot my in between project was this simple watch box made from the scrap cherry wood.*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Timmy, few things in life are as satisfying as creating a project and having it turn out nice; wouldn't you agree?


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes Mike without a doubt. It is the simple pleasures in life that keep me going. When I look at the world today I can turn to woodworking to forget all the strife if only for a few hours.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, good job.I like the idea too.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is sweet...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Super nice work.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That is a great looking project. Well done !!


Gary


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...all of them...and did you say your first...? Wouldn't know it...

Love your corner splines on the coin box and especially the railroad spikes (?) mounting the bowl...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Three really nice projects. Thanks for sharing Tim.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Scrap cherry.....this proves there is no such animal as 'scrap wood'.....


----------

